# New SKY HD GUI v TiVo



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

As per my other threads, my TiVo needs a new disk. Fortunately I have sky+ to use whilst I convince SWMBO that TiVo is a needed as much as her new dishwasher last year!

With the release of the new SKY HD GUI (and the £49 + 12*£10/month fee) what's it like compared to TiVo? As we all know the SKY+ GUI is poor (to say the least), but does the new HD GUI come close?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think the new gui gives the box any new features except fast loading of the same epg data cached from the hard drive.

Automan.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Probably won't help you at the moment but Sky anytime have a demo of the new Gui.

shorter version here:






Just hope they have a search function that works this time, still looks like you can't list the planner with most recently recorded first

full version

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w155/craig7327/?action=view&current=Sky_HD_Guide.flv


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

New features:

The mini-tv in the full screen guide & planner
Grouping of recorded shows by series in the planner

I suppose this lets them catch up to VirginMedia's V+ cable box which had both of those features since launch.

Still no keyword search, wishlists etc though

Search is _slightly _better than the old A-Z:
"Subscribers will be able to search for any show in the next seven days by entering a programme name or by genre and subgenre, such as 'Movies: Comedy'."


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Not a patch on TiVo just as I thought. As people say they are trying to keep up with Virgin rather than do something ground breaking.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

I suspect that because TiVo have patents on a lot of the more useful features, they won't be turning up on the competitors DVRs anytime soon.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe, but I can't off the top of my head think of anything apart from Suggestions which isn't available on one or more alternative systems.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

How about overshoot correction ? (skip back on stopping fast forward)
- not seen that anywhere else.

I know MCE does most of tivo features (e.g. wishlists), but that isn't a consumer device, neither are any PC apps.

The topfield is perhaps the only other consumer PVR with wishlists?
I know there is a suggestions hack for that too.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

MCE had it at one stage, then removed it, and have now subtly re-instated it!

You can argue about whether MCE is a consumer device - certainly in tandem with a Linksys 2100 I'd say it was.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I've got the new EPG -pretty but not a patch on a 10 year old TiVo!

You can now have searches by more than one letter -woohoo!

Two new features:
Single feed support
Manual channel adding alows live viewing but not pausing or recording of ITV HD.

I've turned the Mini-TV off as it's badly implemented -it's too easy to find out sports results and whodunnits by accident if you have it on! 
Sky should have looked at Windows Media Centre for the mini-TV and other UI designs!


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Working search feature, hurray,

Been thinking how much better the search on the My Sky.com remote programming site is. Would be quite easy for them to implement a suggestions/ wishlist / season pass feature on that site to program the box as putting one on the epg seems to have defeated them.


Maybe I'll suggest it 

Just found the "never miss" feature on the site. They email you when something is on. Why not just remote program it for me as well??


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I have the new EPG now and as suggested have turned off the little TV.

Now of course in the EPG total silence! no epg music!

Set option to highlight programs in HD another colour but when the cursor is on any item (hd or not) it displays in the same colours.

Also in now and next banner which does tell you more the program in HD colour does not work at all.

Just watching yellowstone part 3 on bbc hd and the subtitles dont seem to work either....

Well done - not.

Automan.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

mikerr said:


> How about overshoot correction ? (skip back on stopping fast forward) - not seen that anywhere else.


Time Warner Cable DVR boxes in the US have that feature.

They went over to a proprietary platform a couple of years ago. From what I have seen of it it's not bad, but still falls behind TiVo in terms of the total package.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Automan said:


> I have the new EPG now and as suggested have turned off the little TV.
> 
> Now of course in the EPG total silence! no epg music!.


I still get the live TV sound 

How do you turn it off?

I think I will have to program a macro to mute whenever I press the Tv guide.


----------

